

Don't Listen to Slate: Use your RSS Reader, Just Better. Like this - sidsavara
http://sidsavara.com/personal-productivity/how-to-effectively-read-12853-articles-forum-topics-and-blog-posts-a-week

======
sidsavara
This is a follow up to this posting (except, I wrote about this almost a year
ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=590135>

